# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Пуджа Шриле Прабхупаде и стандарты по уходу за мурти

## Krishna Mangala das

Ниже Стандарт поклонения мурти Шрилы Прабхупады, утвержденный Джи-би-си, кажется, еще лет 7 назад и непонятно почему его до сих пор не было на русском... Во всяком случае я не нашел в Интернете. Теперь есть. Ознакомьтесь, кому он может помочь в служении.


Пуджа Шриле Прабхупаде и стандарты по уходу за мурти



Мурти Шрилы Прабхупады в храмовой комнате

Одежда

Ежедневно переодевайте Шрилу Прабхупаду в чистые одежды. Необходимо убедиться, что одежда свежевыстиранная, выглаженная, в хорошем состоянии, без дырок, пятен и неприятного запаха. Одежда должна подходить по размеру и хорошо сидеть. Лучше всего подходит одежда из чистого шелка или хлопка. Не следует предлагать одежду из синтетических тканей.
Стиль и цвет одежд должны соответствовать одеждам, которые Шрила Прабхупада носил, когда физически присутствовал.
Преданным, одевающим Шрилу Прабхупаду, рекомендуется изучить фотографии со Шрилой Прабхупадой, например, в книгах подношений к Вьяса-пудже на предмет стиля. 
Переодевать Шрилу Прабхупаду следует без посторонних лиц.
По возможности, одевая Шрилу Прабхупаду, оставляйте его стопы открытыми.

Мурти

Мурти Шрилы Прабхупады должно иметь стандартное положение, а именно со скрещенными ногами, держа руки вместе, или с разведенными руками и поднятым пальцем на правой руке.
Мурти должно иметь близкое сходство с внешностью Шрилы Прабхупады.
Необходимо поддерживать мурти Шрилы Прабхупады в идеальной чистоте. Особое внимание следует уделять ноздрям, углублениям в ушах, областям между пальцами рук и ног. Углубления в ноздрях и ушах можно поддерживать в чистоте с помощью влажного ватного тампона.
Мурти из материала на основе смолы со временем могут терять изначальную форму. Часто руки начинают ближе прижиматься к ногам. В этом нет ничего мистического, но это может затруднить переодевание мурти. Иногда это приводит к необходимости замены такого мурти.
Время от времени мурти необходимо подкрашивать. Такие части мурти как глаза, брови, тилака, губы, пальцы, ногти на ногах и т.д. необходимо всегда поддерживать в хорошем состоянии. Полезно хранить качественную фотографию мурти, когда оно было надлежащим образом выкрашено, для образца на случай дальнейшего ремонта. Ремонт и окраска должны производиться только опытным мастером, разбирающимся в красках, подходящих для мурти.

Вьясасана

Необходимо ежедневно чистить вьясасану. После того, как сняли одежду, необходимо удалить все возможные загрязнения в области непосредственно вокруг Шрилы Прабхупады. Следует поддерживать обивку, подушки и деревянные части в хорошем состоянии. Вьясасана должна быть устойчивой и не качаться.
Вьясасана – это сидение представителя Шрилы Вьясадевы. Не следует держать рядом чистящие принадлежности и личные вещи преданных, такие как мешочки для четок и т.д. Допустимо вешать чамару и веер на спинку вьясасаны Шрилы Прабхупады, поскольку эти предметы ежедневно используются для поклонения Шриле Прабхупаде. 
По возможности следует оснастить вьясасану подходящим освещением, при этом необходимо принять во внимание, будет ли удобно Шриле Прабхупаде сидеть под слишком горячим осветительным прибором весь день. 
Медные вазы, подставки для благовоний и подобные предметы должны быть чистыми и сияющими.
Рядом с вьясасаной следует поставить по меньшей мере одну вазу со свежими цветами. В праздничные дни, когда Божеств украшают дополнительными букетами цветов, Шриле Прабхупаде так же предлагаются дополнительные букеты, вазы и более пышные гирлянды. 

Поклонение

В качестве ежедневного поклонения Шриле Прабхупаде предлагается гуру-пуджа с полным арати вместе с пением молитв «Гуру-вандана» Нароттама Даса Тхакура. Во время гуру-пуджи преданные выходят и предлагают лотосным стопам Шрилы Прабхупады цветы или лепестки. Цветы должны быть свежими и неувядшими. Не следует использовать мокрые цветы или лепестки.
Лепестки, предложенные лотосным стопам Шрилы Прабхупады, рекомендуется убирать после окончания утренней программы в храме.
Ежедневно предлагайте Шриле Прабхупаде гирлянду из свежих цветов или маха-прасадную гирлянду, если она в хорошем состоянии. Это обычно делается непосредственно перед началом гуру-пуджи. Гирлянда остается на Шриле Прабхупаде до тех пор, пока храм не закроют на ночь. По возможности следует избегать использовать гирлянды, цветы которых оставляют пятна на одежде. Не используйте искусственные цветы.
В начале гуру-пуджи можно умащать лоб Шрилы Прабхупады сандаловой пастой (чанданой). Обычно это делается в жаркий сезон, но также это можно совершать ежедневно как часть поклонения. Сандаловая паста (чандана) может быть как прасадом от Божеств, так и непосредственно приготовленной для Шрилы Прабхупады. В некоторых случаях чандана может повредить мурти.
Обычно большие мурти, сделанные из материала на основе смолы, не перемещают с вьясасаны. Если возникает необходимость переместить Шрилу Прабхупаду, это следует делать осторожно. Шрила Прабхупада может быть перемещен с вьясасаны по случаю Ратха-ятры (когда он восседает на колеснице) или на время публичной абхишеки, как например, в день его Вьяса-пуджи. В дни Вьяса-пуджи вместо мурти Шрилы Прабхупады в храмовой комнате можно омывать его мурти с алтаря. 
Все предметы, предложенные храмовым Божествам во время арати, также могут быть предложены непосредственно мурти Шрилы Прабхупады на вьясасане перед тем, как их преподнесут присутствующим в храме преданным. Однако это не является обязательным. Предложение такого прасада Шриле Прабхупаде происходит таким же способом, как если бы его предлагали любому другому преданному. Например, лампой не вращают, как во время арати, а держат ее перед руками Шрилы Прабхупады так, чтобы он мог почтить прасад от Господа. Необходимо позаботиться о том, чтобы гхи не оставляло следов на вьясасане.

Другое

1)	Не касайтесь рук Шрилы Прабхупады ароматическим маслом, предложенным Божествам: это может повредить мурти. Ароматическое масло следует держать перед руками, а преданные могут медитировать, что таким образом они предлагают их Шриле Прабхупаде.
2)	Во время утренней джапа-медитации Шриле Прабхупаде можно предложить мешочек с четками.
3)	Перед лекцией по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» надевайте на Шрилу Прабхупаду очки. Откройте «Шримад-Бхагаватам» на странице изучаемого стиха и положите его на подставку для книг перед Шрилой Прабхупадой, чтобы он мог читать.
4)	Держите стакан/сосуд с водой рядом с вьясасаной, чтобы Шрила Прабхупада мог пить. По меньшей мере раз в день меняйте воду в стакане. Стакан должен быть накрытым. Не кладите цветы на крышечку.
5)	Для Шрилы Прабхупады в некоторых храмах рядом с вьясасаной хранят трость, гонг и мешочек с четками.
6)	В некоторых храмах перед вьясасаной Шрилы Прабхупады ставят обувь на подставке. Это не является обязательным.
7)	При желании преданные могут преподнести Шриле Прабхупаде очки с диоптриями, которые он носил. Измерения следующие: 
      Правая линза O.D.   +3.5 -1.00 x 90
      Левая линза  O.S.   +3.5 - 1.00 x 90
           Ось +2.25x90 
           Бифокальная линза +2.25.
            Попросите врача сделать полукруглые вставки в нижней части линз на очках.

Выражение почтения Шриле Прабхупаде

Во время даршана Божеств не следует стоять непосредственно перед вьясасаной Шрилы Прабхупады или спиной к Шриле Прабхупаде.
Если есть именная табличка, следует написать полное имя Шрилы Прабхупады и его титул, как это делается на печатных изданиях «ББТ», а именно «Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, ачарья-основатель Международного общества сознания Кришны». Именную табличку следует поддерживать в чистоте.
Шриле Прабхупаде не нравилось, когда использовались искусственные цветы. Используйте свежие цветы для украшения вьясасаны, в вазах и гирляндах и когда цветы кладут в руки Шрилы Прабхупады.
Преданные и гости должны быть осведомлены о принципах вайшнавского этикета (садачара). Как не следует сидеть спиной к Божествам, точно также не следует сидеть спиной к Шриле Прабхупаде. Никто не должен сидеть на ступеньках у вьясасаны Шрилы Прабхупады.


Стандарты мурти Шрилы Прабхупады на алтаре

Шрила Прабхупада постановил что, где бы его мурти не присутствовало на алтаре, там так же необходимо установить мурти Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура. Где это возможно, храмы должны следовать указанному стандарту. Все стандарты по уходу за мурти Шрилы Прабхупады так же следует соблюдать в отношении к мурти Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура.
Ежедневно предлагайте мурти Шрилы Прабхупады гирлянду из свежих цветов.
Ежедневно переодевайте мурти Шрилы Прабхупады в чистые одежды. Мурти Шрилы Прабхупады из металла следует регулярно натирать и омывать согласно предписаниям, указанным в «Панчаратра-прадипе» (руководству по поклонению Божествам в ИСККОН). Однако, Божеств, изготовленных из других материалов, не следует омывать водой. Вместо этого, когда снимаются одежды, их необходимо обтирать сухой или влажной тканью. Если использовалась влажная ткань, необходимо высушить мурти до надевания одежд.
По возможности небольшое Божество с алтаря можно аккуратно обносить вокруг храма, как например, это делается в Маяпуре или Вриндаване. Это может происходить ежедневно или раз в неделю. Перемещайте и носите Божество с особой аккуратностью.
Нет необходимости в предложении тарелок с бхогой Шриле Прабхупаде на алтаре. Он принимает прасад от Божеств. В храмах, где предлагают такое подношение Шриле Прабхупаде, следует класть туласи на все блюда, так как Шрила Прабхупада будет предлагать бхогу Господу.
Допустимо также пробуждать Шрилу Прабхупаду и укладывать спать после того, как Божества приглашены на отдых. Это служение совершается согласно предписаниям из «Панчаратра-прадипы».

Комнаты Шрилы Прабхупады

В храмах, где есть комнаты, в которых останавливался Шрила Прабхупада, важно понимать, что эти комнаты являются памятью о Шриле Прабхупаде. Во время посещения таких комнат необходимо культивировать настроение благоговения и глубокого почтения. Это поможет больше ценить Шрилу Прабхупаду. Во время посещения комнат Шрилы Прабхупады, гости должны проявлять уважение в отношении любви и преданности последователей Шрилы Прабхупады.
В 1977 году в письме к Гурудасу Шрила Прабхупада дал следующие наставления относительно своих комнат в храме Радхи-Дамодары:
«Все должно быть чистым и опрятным, как если бы я находился там»
Таким образом, необходимо всегда поддерживать комнаты Шрилы Прабхупады в изначальном состоянии: чистыми и аккуратными, со всем необходимым наготове, как если бы Шрила Прабхупада должен был вот-вот приехать.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Очень ценная информация, но здесь дается именно храмовый стандарт. А как насчет домашнего поклонения?



> 3) Перед лекцией по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» надевайте на Шрилу Прабхупаду очки.


Опять же, как это соотнести с домашним поклонением? 



> Как не следует сидеть спиной к Божествам, точно также не следует сидеть спиной к Шриле Прабхупаде


А как же тогда в новом центре на Полежаевской? Там мурти Прабхупады расположено у лестницы так, что все преданные во время арати, лекций и киртанов сидят к нему спиной!!! В этом плане в старом храме на Динамо все было как раз грамотно-мурти располагалось сбоку от алтаря. Что это-досадное упущение тех. кто планировал новую алтарную?

----------

